# Looking for a long haired german shepherd breeder with red and dark brown coloring!



## Dogdreamer (Sep 15, 2013)

Still trying to find the perfect breeder, I found one I love: 
Toronto German Shepherd Puppies For Sale

But they haven't gotten back to me yet and just incase they don't I would like to find another breeder with similar looking pups. Sincerely hoping to find one for this fall but I will obviously wait for the perfect dog. My boyfriend is adamant that the dog look like these and since I want the dog the most and would be thrilled with any color I figured I'll let him choose that much!  

Any ideas? I would prefer to adopt within Canada but would be willing to ship from the US as well!

Thank you in advance!! <3


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Have you looked at Carissima Kennels? They're close to Toronto and probably will have long coats, there are several members who have puppies from them

German Shepherd Breeders Ontario | German Shepherd Puppies | German Shepherd Puppies For Sale


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Have a look at the thread on finding a responsible breeder for starters http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html The website for Royal German shepherds is very light on information so be prepared to ask them lots of questions if they get in touch. If you want a long coated GSD with the red/black coat colour you do not need to go to a breeder that "specializes" in that type. Most West German Showline GSDs carry the gene for long coat and they pop up regularly in litters. That kennel is near Caledon which is quite close enough for a visit to chat with the breeder. I have a red/black coatie obtained from an area breeder but would not recommend them. I second Shade's comment to contact Carissima as they are well established and have a good reputation.


----------



## jonnyt (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi Dog Dreamer. I know this is an old thread. Did you end up buying a pup? Did you go with **** Removed by ADMIN **** in Mono Ontario? 

I am posting to tell you we just purchased a pup from *** Breeder name removed by ADMIN *** on January 31st. 10 week old female pup we had for less than a day before falling sick.


*** Paragraph removed by ADMIN ***

This is an fyi for you or anyone considering them. Feel free to contact me for more information.
Jon


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Johnny - I'm so sorry about all the issues you are having with your pup. Just so you know, we have a "No Breeder Bashing" rule on the forum, and negatives and other issues with a breeder cannot be posted out on the open board, but should be shared in PMs. Posting something like what you said, "feel free to contact me for more information" is fine. As a new member, you'll have to up your post count to 15 or more before you can send out PMs. 

In the meantime, if you could post about your pup in the Health section, or the puppy section. Not sure if anyone would be able to help, but you would get support and be able to increase your post count. Just make sure that you don't mention the breeder. 

I'll lock this thread since it is so old anyways.


----------

